# First Rp



## DJHolster (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello my friends Who would like to rp with me? You can choose setting. We could do group or single. Peace


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> Hello my friends Who would like to rp with me? You can choose setting. We could do group or single. Closing discusion at 11:45. Peace


I'm up to anything 
Single or group, I'm cool either way


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm up to anything
> Single or group, I'm cool either way


Lets do single! What kind of roleplay?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> Lets do single! What kind of roleplay?


Fantasy, modern, sci-fi, slice-of-life, anything 
I have an idea atm : modern era => mafia-clearing quest, but the protagonists are also just street thugs


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Fantasy, modern, sci-fi, slice-of-life, anything
> I have an idea atm : modern era => mafia-clearing quest, but the protagonists are also just street thugs


Do you know what vore is?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> How about Modern bros who find a weird machine.


What "weird machine" ?


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> What "weird machine" ?


I dont know. Lets do a modern day rp where we go through a portal and go on an adventure.


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 11, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> I dont know. Lets do a modern day rp where we go through a portal and go on an adventure.


Sry first time rp


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin unknowingly just shared my first rp experience with me earlier today xD
I'm new to rp but might be interested in participating...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Jin unknowingly just shared my first rp experience with me earlier today xD


Aye, always a good time with a coffee-addicted wolf father xD


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 11, 2016)

Lol lets start the rp!


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 11, 2016)

Im myself, a green and blue dragon.
Im 12 feet tall. 
I like videogames.
Your turn


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 11, 2016)

Ok guys, lets continue this rp tommarow. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> Im myself, a green and blue dragon.
> Im 12 feet tall.
> I like videogames.
> Your turn


Kangaroo-raptor, at your service 





Unemployed street thug after dropping out of school, self-trained and self-taught fighter to survive against other gangsters on one hand, but also looking for a job to support his family


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

Okay  I'm working until about 4pm tomorrow then i can rp! I'll make my presence known when I'm ready to join! (i think i can jump in if you guys start before then)
Good nighttt!


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 12, 2016)

Can I be Gargamel? Jewish Gargamel to be more precise <3


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 12, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> Hello my friends Who would like to rp with me? You can choose setting. We could do group or single. Peace


Sure I can rp with you.


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 12, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sure I can rp with you.



oy vey can I rp too, goyim? *gives small amount of shekels* don't forget to give it back with 200% interest, smurfs!


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok im ready! You guys ready? Starting at 11:00 P.M. Eastern. See you there animals!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> Ok im ready! You guys ready? Starting at 11:00 P.M. Eastern. See you there animals!


Aye, ye go ahead, fella ; just lemme know what era (medieval, modern, sci-fi, or fantasy ?) and what type of RP (adventure, horror, survival, detective, etc)


----------



## Artruya (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm ready! 
Just my thought, but if several of us are new at rp (I am too), perhaps we should keep the situation pretty simple...?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

I've been RP-ing for years now, actually, but yeah, I agreee :


Artruya said:


> we should keep the situation pretty simple


----------



## Artruya (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll be playing as me, Artruya, a Husky-wolf mix. just under 6ft tall lol.
Artruya is thoughtful and fairly calculated in his decisions and risk-taking. has a pretty ordinary background.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I've been RP-ing for years now, actually, but yeah, I agreee :


Awesome 
If you have any tips for us as we go along maybe you could send some PMs 
If you want to...


----------



## Artruya (Dec 12, 2016)

Are we doing it here?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I'll be playing as me, Artruya, a Husky-wolf mix. just under 6ft tall lol.
> Artruya is thoughtful and fairly calculated in his decisions and risk-taking. has a pretty ordinary background.


Aye, so many canines and dragons around here...
I feel so left-out already T_T



Artruya said:


> Awesome
> If you have any tips for us as we go along maybe you could send some PMs
> If you want to...


I got some here :
For the most part, I suggest writing paragraphs, like a story of sort. You can also describe how/what people's chars feel/hear/see, but not their actions.
Chars' dialogues should begin with a dash - at the beginning, not in quote "...", to minimize the texts cramping up everywhere, otherwise it'd be really hard for people to read. Oh and avoid describing the chars' actions within *...* if possible, because like using quote "...", it just makes the whole texts fill up everywhere.
It should be like this :


> Artruya feels someone approaching him, until the shadow looms over and reveals to be that of a large raptor-like creature.
> It greets him with a deep and somewhat bestial voice, though sounding rather cheerful at the same time :
> 
> - Greetings, husky fella.


Next part, if you wanna go on with PvP (player VS player) in RP (that is, fighting with other people's chars) : _*Always go for the defensive/supportive, and let the others handle the offensive part.*_
Why ?
Because I've had enough bad experiences with broke/overpowered weirdos that would literally sit down, pause the RP, and try to talk some sense into you that they're unbeatable and can as much as break someone's whole hand with just three fingers. Fighting in RPs is like Dark Souls : don't ever try to even block the attack, just dodge, or you'd get beaten up really bad.
Also, never do the hypocritical crap like emphasizing the enemy too much, and then ending it with something like you single-handedly beat them all. Trying to include enemies that match up to your insanely overpowered char doesn't help either, because you're still above everyone else's league. In the end you'd just look like you're wanting attention or trying too hard to show off.
Oh and don't bother saying that you're a grand-master swordsmanship or martial artist, because no-one's gonna accept that you're better than them, at least peacefully.
Trust me, I've been there. Not good at all.



Artruya said:


> Are we doing it here?


I think so, yeah


----------



## Artruya (Dec 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Aye, so many canines and dragons around here...
> I feel so left-out already T_T
> 
> I got some here :
> ...


Wow, dude. i really appreciate you taking the time to give me all of this great advice. i will try my very best, i hope everyone has some patience for this noob .


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Wow, dude. i really appreciate you taking the time to give me all of this great advice. i will try my very best, i hope everyone has some patience for this noob .


I'm sure you'll get the hang of it soon enough, just keep everything smooth and reduce the plot-twists and you're good


----------



## Artruya (Dec 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm sure you'll get the hang of it soon enough, just keep everything smooth and reduce the plot-twists and you're good


Thanks! 
I guess we'll just wait to hear from the others now? lol


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Thanks!
> I guess we'll just wait to hear from the others now? lol


Aye, in the meantime, I'mma just wander around in this pack of wolves and huskies while trying not to feel left-out T_T


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 13, 2016)

Ok.
Year: 20XX (for all you time travelers)
Place: A large modern house
Characters: Yourselves!
Lets begin tomarrow or tonight.
Also, heres a picture of me!




See you there my friends!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> Ok.
> Year: 20XX (for all you time travelers)
> Place: A large modern house
> Characters: Yourselves!
> ...


Hehe, we'll wait
Also, I give ye this site to try making out your own sona :

HeroMachine 3


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 13, 2016)

START
DJHolster walks inside his friends Artruya and Jin-Lust -4-Sins home.

DJHolster: Hey guys! I brought some turkey!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

(forgot to tell ya : out-of-RP discussion will be put in (...) like this ; also, we go by our sonas' names, not our usernames ; me is Jin )


DJHolster said:


> START
> DJHolster walks inside his friends Artruya and Jin-Lust -4-Sins home.
> 
> DJHolster: Hey guys! I brought some turkey!


Jin perks his ears up at his friend's call when he's in the middle of his nap, and lazily yawns as he stands up, stretching his paws and tail :

- Aye... food time, eh ?...

He raises his eyebrow at the turkey, and licks his lips :

- A'ight, ye got my attention, fella, hehe...


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 13, 2016)

Not yet Jin, we need to cut it!
DJ.H cuts the turkey carefully with with his 1ft. claw

Almost...

Ok Jin! Come and get it!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> Not yet Jin, we need to cut it!
> DJ.H cuts the turkey carefully with with his foot long claw.
> 
> Almost...
> ...


Jin sits on his back legs and yawns again, his ears now flattened to the sides and his tail lazily swishing behind him, as he looks at the turkey now cut apart.

- Sheesh, I prefer to just grab and chomp the whole thing, bruh... oh well. Thanks anyway, hehe.

He then grabs the wings and starts biting into them, while looking at DJ :

- So what's the occasion, man ? Do we have an event that I don't know nothing about today ?


----------



## Artruya (Dec 13, 2016)

Artruya has been bored surfing the web in his room for the last couple hours. He is glad to hear his friends socalizing outside his room. He immediately closes his laptop and comes out to say hi.

-Hey guys! I heard something about turkey! I'm starving!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

(yup, that's how ye do it, fella )


Artruya said:


> Artruya has been bored surfing the web in his room for the last couple hours. He is glad to hear his friends socalizing outside his room. He immediately closes his laptop and comes out to say hi.
> 
> -Hey guys! I heard something about turkey! I'm starving!


Jin has just finished the wings and is licking his snouts when he hears Artruya. He glances back at the husky and jokes with a playful grin :

- Aye, only outta your room to get food, eh ?

He sits back a bit to let Artruya have some space.

- Here, help yourself.


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 13, 2016)

DJ grabs a bite and swallows it whole with his gigantic maw.
Well ive been thinking, maybe we all could go minigolfing?

He wipes his lips and sits up his tail waving back and forth head tilt awaiting his friends answers.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

DJHolster said:


> DJ grabs a bite and swallows it whole with his gigantic maw.
> Well ive been thinking, maybe we all could go minigolfing?
> 
> He wipes his lips and sits up his tail waving back and forth head tilt awaiting his friends answers.


Jin tilts his head to a side, repeating DJ's suggestion in a stereotypical british accent (even though he's vietnamese), with his mouth full of food at the moment.

- Meenee-gulfing ?

He then swallows the food, wipes his mouth, and just shrugs :

- Never played golf before, but I suppose it'll be fun.

Jin glances at Artruya :

- What about you ?


----------



## Artruya (Dec 13, 2016)

Artruya is just now taking his first bite, which tastes heavenly. His tail thumps against the chair as he sits and cuts his turkey with fork and knife.

-I've played a couple times! I'm down. I really need to get out of the house if nothing else.

He takes another bite and wipes his mouth.

-Thanks for the turkey DJ!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Artruya is just now taking his first bite, which tastes heavenly. His tail thumps against the chair as he sits and cuts his turkey with fork and knife.
> 
> -I've played a couple times! I'm down. I really need to get out of the house if nothing else.
> 
> ...


Jin chuckles :

- Ye, you need to get your fluffy butt off the PC for a while, bruh, hehe... and, yeah, thanks for the turkey, man. Just when my stomach is emptier than the vaccum environment in space !

He takes another bite, then licks his fangs and sticks his tongue out, his tail happily wagging.

- Yummy !


----------



## Artruya (Dec 13, 2016)

Artruya struggles to keeps himself composed with a mouth full of food, gulps, then bursts into laughter.

-My eyes were starting to hurt from staring at the screen for so long! Hehe

Rubs his eyes and then stretches, with his paws up in the air. He looks over to DJ.

-So when do we want to leave for mini-golf?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 13, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Artruya struggles to keeps himself composed with a mouth full of food, gulps, then bursts into laughter.
> 
> -My eyes were starting to hurt from staring at the screen for so long! Hehe
> 
> ...


Jin chuckles yet again, then make this expression :

- Deal with it.






(I'm not sorry LOLOLOL)


----------



## Artruya (Dec 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin chuckles yet again, then make this expression :
> 
> - Deal with it.
> 
> ...


Artruya slams his glass of tea down on the table for dramatic effect, and spills just a tiny bit. He has a hard time keeping a straight face.

-How DARE you belittle my suffering!!! I'll settle THIS on the golf green bro!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 14, 2016)

Jin slowly adjusts the glasses like a stereotypical nerd in the usual animes, then takes them off and raises his eyebrows :


----------



## Artruya (Dec 14, 2016)

Artruya breaks his straight-faced stare with a big grin, places his tail in his lap, and turns in his chair to look around the kitchen and living room.

-Where did DJ go? She invites us to play mini-golf and disappears? I see how it is hehehe


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 14, 2016)

Jin shrugs, now with his snout covered with bits of the turkey all over.

- If the mini-golf doesn't work out, we can always just go fishing or something... anything, really, cuz honestly, just sitting at home and playing games is really boring to me now. I need a bit of air outside.

He stands up, cleans up the place, then throws the bones into the trashcan, and walks back to the place, stretching a bit, with his tail straightened backward.

- Come on, peeps... I'm not gonna sit my butt at home all day long.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs, now with his snout covered with bits of the turkey all over.
> 
> - If the mini-golf doesn't work out, we can always just go fishing or something... anything, really, cuz honestly, just sitting at home and playing games is really boring to me now. I need a bit of air outside.
> 
> ...



-If you don't like sitting on your butt all day, you could try lying down instead hehe.

Still snickering quietly at his own joke, Artruya walks to the bathroom and returns with a brush. begins brushing his fur which had gotten fairly messy despite today's lack of physical activity.


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 14, 2016)

DJHolster goes to his room and calls for Jin.
(Was at school thx for continuing the rp!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

(sorry, fellas ; busy with final exams)


DJHolster said:


> DJHolster goes to his room and calls for Jin.


Jin twists his neck around a bit, then raises his eyebrows at DJ :

- Yo, 'sup, homie. Ready for some golf yet ? Cuz...

He then glances back at Artruya with a mischievous grin...



Artruya said:


> Artruya slams his glass of tea down on the table for dramatic effect, and spills just a tiny bit. He has a hard time keeping a straight face.
> 
> -How DARE you belittle my suffering!!! I'll settle THIS on the golf green bro!


... he then glances back at DJ: 

- ... I think someone's really eager to see *who got the balls* here, hehe... and I'm not sorry for that joke !

He laughs a bit at his awful joke.


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 15, 2016)

Ok lets go!
DJ says excitely!
Lets take my car.
DJ smiles because he finally gets to show-off his new car.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 15, 2016)

Artruya offers a partly sympathetic, partly genuine giggle at Jin's pun

-Woot!! Let's go!

He turns with some excitement and raises a paw way up over his head to high five DJ. He often forgets how much bigger his dragon friend is than he.

-Shotgun! Sorry Jin!

He smiles at Jin, feeling a little guilt for making him sit in the back.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Artruya offers a partly sympathetic, partly genuine giggle at Jin's pun
> 
> -Woot!! Let's go!
> 
> ...


Jin does a jestful pouty face when looking at Artruya, with his arms crossed :

- You two're gonna have to try a lil' harder than that !

He then plugs his phone at the music player in the car :

- How about some ride music, hehehe...


----------



## Artruya (Dec 15, 2016)

Artruya starts bobbing his head in sync with the beat. He had just thown on a black hoodie, and now he puts his hood up and continues bobbing. Even though he knows his attempt at being "gangster" is terrible.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Artruya starts bobbing his head in sync with the beat. He had just thown on a black hoodie, and now he puts his hood up and continues bobbing. Even though he knows his attempt at being "gangster" is terrible.


Jin looks slightly down, with a rather cocky grin on his face. On his wrists and biceps are four black bracelets with spikes and skulls as decoration, and on his neck, slightly covered by his mane, is a spiky collar with a golden-yellow tag that has the words "BOSS JIN" carved on.


----------



## DJHolster (Dec 15, 2016)

DJ sneezes
Were here! He gets out and runs to the front of the minigolf station. I would like 3 tickets. The deer fur gives DJ three tickets. He calls his friends.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi can I joi- 
Oh, Hiya Jin! Listen, I know I'm already RPing with you, but that dosent seem to be stopping you... pleb...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 27, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Hi can I joi-
> Oh, Hiya Jin! Listen, I know I'm already RPing with you, but that dosent seem to be stopping you... pleb...


what ye gonna do 'bout that, gurl


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> what ye gonna do 'bout that, gurl


What do you mean by dat?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 27, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> What do you mean by dat?


what do you mean by...


Snowfurry360 said:


> Listen, I know I'm already RPing with you, but that dosent seem to be stopping you... pleb...


eh ?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Dec 27, 2016)

Ugh. Question is, can I join, yes or no?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 27, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Ugh. Question is, can I join, yes or no?


I think you can... though, I'm afraid the RP has been abandoned


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I think you can... though, I'm afraid the RP has been abandoned


Huh... shoulda known... ah well, it's was worth a shot...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 27, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Huh... shoulda known... ah well, it's was worth a shot...


welp... back to our private RP then =w=


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> welp... back to our private RP then =w=


You...... got a problem wit dat?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 27, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> You...... got a problem wit dat?


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ?


----------

